# Chicken With A Cold



## JRSherlock

So our little girl Hot-Lips has come down with a cold.She's congested with leaky eyes. We have had her for a month and a half now. We kept her and the other chickens she came with in quarantine for a month before we integrated them in with our flock. No signs of illness in anyone else. It did not come on fast, rather a slow progression over the last week and a half. She started by breathing with her mouth open a bit and slowly started feeling worse. Today was the first day she was visibly sick. Again, there is NO signs or symptoms being displayed by anyone else. I would like to treat the whole flock with antibiotics asap. Any recommendations?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Is the eye bubbly? Could be MG. I would recommend Tylan injectable for the affected one. Remove her to a quarantine and treat the rest with Denagard in their water. There are probably much more knowledgeable people out there. Just giving my opinion.


----------



## seminole wind

I would treat with Tylan. I may hold off on treating anyone who has no symptoms because they might resistant- which would be better than medication.


----------



## dawg53

Cockadoodledoo said:


> Is the eye bubbly? Could be MG. I would recommend Tylan injectable for the affected one. Remove her to a quarantine and treat the rest with Denagard in their water. There are probably much more knowledgeable people out there. Just giving my opinion.


I agree with you Cockadoodledoo. JRSherlock: Other birds will become infected eventually if in fact it's a mycoplasma disease (true for most respiratory diseases.) I'd give the infected bird denagard as well. There is no resistance to denagard nor egg withdrawal period.
Normally, I recommend culling sick birds. Sick birds wont lay eggs in moderate to severe infections. Survivors become carriers and will pass it to other birds including spread through eggs to be hatched. You must maintain a closed flock; no new birds in, none out.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

MG is a scary thing for flock owners. I used to think hatching eggs were safe... but MG can pass through eggs.

Dawg...I've even heard of people warming hatching eggs and then soaking in cold tylan or denagard solution to get some within the egg and prevent it in the chick. Do you think there is truth in this? I purchase hatching eggs and the unknown scares me.


----------



## JRSherlock

Thanks guys. No Tylan available at the 2 feed stores in my area so I went with Oxytet. We may have caught this just in time as she was visibly worse this morning with full puss bags around both eyes. She's been on antibiotics for 8 hours now and the puss went from a very smelly thick goop, to a runny clear goop with no oder, to watery consistency with no odor. So that is certainly an improvement over the course of the day. We are treating the whole flock with Oxytet in the water. We are also giving her antibiotic ointment for her eyes.

It's a small flock of 12 birds so is manageable to treat. They are really just our pets and have no intention of selling them.

I have heard of Vaccine that will prevent them from transferring this to others. Anyone tried that?


----------



## JRSherlock

Yes, but we have noticed a small amount of goop in the eye of one other bird this afternoon. I'm playing it safe and they are all on antibiotics for the next week


----------



## JRSherlock

Our original flock of chicks that we got in the spring ended up being 3 roosters and 2 hens that is why we decided to add a few more hens. We made sure the new birds were the same age as our original birds, we quarantined them for a month before joining the group. They all lived happily together for the past month with no issues. I'm just not sure how this happened???


----------



## casportpony

JRSherlock said:


> Thanks guys. No Tylan available at the 2 feed stores in my area so I went with Oxytet. We may have caught this just in time as she was visibly worse this morning with full puss bags around both eyes. She's been on antibiotics for 8 hours now and the puss went from a very smelly thick goop, to a runny clear goop with no oder, to watery consistency with no odor. So that is certainly an improvement over the course of the day. We are treating the whole flock with Oxytet in the water. We are also giving her antibiotic ointment for her eyes.
> 
> It's a small flock of 12 birds so is manageable to treat. They are really just our pets and have no intention of selling them.
> 
> I have heard of Vaccine that will prevent them from transferring this to others. Anyone tried that?


Be sure to give the correct amount:
http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/oxytetracyline-tetracyline-powder-doses-9764/


----------



## JRSherlock

I have read that chickens who free range can be infected by wild birds? Our chickens do free range just so you know.


----------



## JRSherlock

casportpony said:


> Be sure to give the correct amount:
> http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/oxytetracyline-tetracyline-powder-doses-9764/


Wow, looks like we need to add more to the water. Thank you! The instructions on the package said to only add 1/4 tsp per gallon!


----------



## casportpony

JRSherlock said:


> Wow, looks like we need to add more to the water. Thank you! The instructions on the package said to only add 1/4 tsp per gallon!


Which one do you have?

.
.
.
.


----------



## JRSherlock

This one is what I was able to get


----------



## casportpony

JRSherlock said:


> This one is what I was able to get


The person that stuck the 1/4 teaspoon per gallon label on that should be shot, lol, that's not even close! That's one of the powders that I have weighed, and one teaspoon of it weighs ~3.3 grams, and one tablespoon is ~10 grams, so 800 mg is no less than 1.5 tablespoons.


----------



## JRSherlock

Ok so I was able to get some Tylan. How much and how do I give it to her?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Did you get powder or injectable?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

"5-7 days. Tylosin may be less harsh on kidneys than some other meds. Anti-inflammatory. --Soluble form less effective on adults than young birds. --May cause gastro-intestinal disturbance, & pain at injection sites. Birds may be reluctant to eat or move much. For Soluble: Mix fresh water at least every 3 days. Don't mix with vinegar. For Injectible: Active for 8 hours so best to split dose into 2-3 times/day. May cause soreness & minor muscle damage at injection sites. Ways to help minimize problems: split up dose so you give only part of it at 2 or 3 different times each day, use 2 different injection spots each time, inject some in breast muscle & some under skin, give some of dose orally instead (tho there has been speculation that this might cause throat damage?? You can try putting needle-less 1-cc size syringe well down throat almost to crop to try to minimize risk.) *Tylan 50: Up to 1.6 cc. (This is a lot of fluid--Need to use methods above to help minimize problems.) *Tylan 200: 1/2 cc. (Tylan 200 is easier on birds, because smaller amount of fluid) --Can possibly give Tylan injectible orally instead or in addition to injection, * Meat withdrawal 3 days. Injectible not recommended for meat birds. Caution: Do not combine multiple Macrolides because reduces effectiveness."


----------



## chickenqueen

I bought some Duramycin at the feed store once and they said a 1/4 tsp per gallon of water.Thanx for the correction if I ever need it again...


----------



## casportpony

> =chickenqueen;125349]I bought some Duramycin at the feed store once and they said a 1/4 tsp per gallon of water.Thanx for the correction if I ever need it again...


The feed store is wrong, as are the majority of posts on the web. The math and science prove that 800 mg = 1.5 tablespoons. How many mg one decides to put in their gallon is up to them, but people need to stop trusting feed stores and to think about what makes sense.

https://www.drugs.com/vet/duramycin-10.html


> Mixing Instructions: 6.4 OZ WILL MAKE:
> 
> 100 gal containing 100 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 50 gal containing 200 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> 25 gal containing 400 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal
> 
> *12.5 gal containing 800 mg of tetracycline hydrochloride/gal *


Package has 10 grams tetracycline (10,000 mg), yes?

What's 10,000 divided by 800? It's 12.5, so that package will make 12.5 gallons at 800 mg. Easy to verify... open package, count out number of tablespoons, which will probably be 18.


----------



## casportpony

Cockadoodledoo said:


> "5-7 days. Tylosin may be less harsh on kidneys than some other meds. Anti-inflammatory. --Soluble form less effective on adults than young birds. --May cause gastro-intestinal disturbance, & pain at injection sites. Birds may be reluctant to eat or move much. For Soluble: Mix fresh water at least every 3 days. Don't mix with vinegar. For Injectible: Active for 8 hours so best to split dose into 2-3 times/day. May cause soreness & minor muscle damage at injection sites. Ways to help minimize problems: split up dose so you give only part of it at 2 or 3 different times each day, use 2 different injection spots each time, inject some in breast muscle & some under skin, give some of dose orally instead (tho there has been speculation that this might cause throat damage?? You can try putting needle-less 1-cc size syringe well down throat almost to crop to try to minimize risk.) *Tylan 50: Up to 1.6 cc. (This is a lot of fluid--Need to use methods above to help minimize problems.) *Tylan 200: 1/2 cc. (Tylan 200 is easier on birds, because smaller amount of fluid) --Can possibly give Tylan injectible orally instead or in addition to injection, * Meat withdrawal 3 days. Injectible not recommended for meat birds. Caution: Do not combine multiple Macrolides because reduces effectiveness."


If I were going to use Tylan 50 or 200 I would give it orally or because of the injection site damage it can cause. The dose I would give is 25 mg per pound twice a day.


----------

